# 1. Deutsche MTB Meisterschaft der Justiz



## Dicke Wade (18. Februar 2009)

gibt es bei euch justizbedienstete oder welche, die welche kennen, die mit dem mtb unterwegs sind?
die SIG Koblenz (BSG der JVA Koblenz) veranstaltet am 14.06.09 in rhens die 1. DM der Justiz. alle infos gibt es unter www.sig-koblenz.de und www.mtb-rhens.de. man sieht sich
Berry


----------



## AndreZ. (19. Februar 2009)

Das wird auch immer bescheuerter...Apotheker, Studenten, Augenärzte, Allgemeine Ärzte, jetzt auch noch Justiz 

Naja wenn sonst alles gesund ist!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicke Wade (20. Februar 2009)

was spricht dagegen, wenn sich eine Berufsgruppe außerhalb ihrer Arbeit sportlich betätigt und sich miteinander misst. Gerade die Justizbediensteten und besonders der Justizvollzug sind hier top organisiert. So gibt es einen Bundes- und Landesverbände der Betriebssportgruppen der Justizvollzuganstalten. Da auch bei den Justizbediensteten der MTB Sport immer beliebter wird, ist diese Meisterschaft eine logische Konsequents. Viele weitere Meisterschaften, Landes- wie auch Bundesweit haben sich schon seit Jahren etabliert. Ob Volleyball, Fußball, Kegeln, Bowling, Laufen usw, die Bediensteten sind hier sehr aktiv und werden übrigens auch von den Sportverbänden immer wieder gerne unterstützt. 

Berry


----------



## eisenarsch (20. Februar 2009)

wird man beim rechts überholen sofort verhaftet und in den Kerker geworfen


----------



## kroiterfee (20. Februar 2009)




----------



## Dicke Wade (20. Februar 2009)

@eisenarsch: rechtsüberholen ist ausdrücklich erlaubt 
fest nehmen dürfen wir nicht, aber in den kerker werfen geht schon


----------



## Kono (20. Februar 2009)

Und der erste Preis ist eine zwei tägige Reise für 14 Personen in eine JVA deiner Wahl auf Hawaii... Sicher...


----------



## AndreZ. (21. Februar 2009)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> was spricht dagegen, wenn sich eine Berufsgruppe außerhalb ihrer Arbeit sportlich betätigt und sich miteinander misst.



Nichts!!! 
Aber stell dir mal vor, jede Berufsgruppe würde eine "Deutsche-Meisterschaft" machen!!!

Oh Gott.....so viele Wochenenden gibt es im Jahr garnicht, die nötig wären um um das terminlich zu bewältigen!

Nichts für ungut, jeder so wie er will! 
Ich finde es trotzdem Blödsinn!
Entweder werde ich "Deutscher Meister" oder nicht, Deutscher Meister der......(was auch immer) finde ich persönlich total dämlich!

Kette rechts


----------



## Dicke Wade (21. Februar 2009)

WÃ¼rde es eine DM der Kfz-Meister geben, wÃ¼rdest  du mit Sicherheit dabei sein. So ist das halt bei uns MTBâlern. Jeder kann machen was er will. Die Lizenzfahrer fahren bei wilden Rennen mit und kassieren die Preisgelder und bei offiziellen WettkÃ¤mpfen darf der Hobbyfahrer aber nicht mit fahren und die Justiz macht seine eigene Meisterschaft usw.. Aber eins haben wir alle doch gemeinsam, wir haben SpaÃ am biken. Und das ist doch die Hauptsache.


----------



## AndreZ. (21. Februar 2009)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> Aber eins haben wir alle doch gemeinsam, wir haben Spaß am biken. Und das ist doch die Hauptsache.



Da hast Du vollkommen Recht!!!


----------

